# Harry Potter theme



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

I hadn't noticed it before, but now that it's everywhere given Alan Rickman's death -- anyone else notice the similarity between John Williams' main Harry Potter theme and that of the andante to Mozart's "Prague" Symphony?

I tend to hear such things -- like the opening measures of the "This Provincial Town" number in Disney's "Beauty and the Beast" and those of the Pastoral Symphony.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks, I shall give it a closer listen. John Williams is a great composer, and I wouldn't be surprised if Mozart inspired him with this theme.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I don't hear much resemblance other than the basic shape of the theme. My guess is coincidence, if anything.

However, it got me listening to Mozart, which is something I don't seem to do enough of.


----------



## TwoPhotons (Feb 13, 2015)

Same as Manxfeeder, I only hear a very slight resemblance.

How about 12:17 of Debussy's "Images":


----------



## Le Peel (May 15, 2015)




----------



## gardibolt (May 22, 2015)

Yeah, I think it's lifted from Pelleas et Melisande also. The resemblance is just too close.


----------



## Lisztian (Oct 10, 2011)

I've always found one of the Harry Potter themes to have similarities to the one that opens the Brahms Requiem:





 (from 0:17)

and





 (from 0:10)

Obviously they are very different, but I remember thinking it as soon as I heard the Brahms for the first time.


----------

